# New car time, SUV advice please



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

So the XC60 is going to be traded in for my 40th B'day present. 

Here are the replacement contenders;

Audi SQ5, Sepang Blue of course!

BMW X3 30D Xline, 35D Seems very expensive

Volvo XC90 T8 (400HP Hybrid)

Or finally another XC60

I will be having a XC90 for a 24 hour test drive next week, drove the X3 yesterday. Nice to drive but a tad plasticy.

Have been really impressed with the XC60's quality, the plastics don't mark or scuff easily.

All advice will be happily taken, thanks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

new X-trail looks good, or are those the only contenders?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> new X-trail looks good, or are those the only contenders?


I'm open to suggestions, X-TRAIL is ruled out on account of CVT auto and 1.6 engine


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

New XC 90 is a stunning beast , that would be my choice every time or even the XC60 r design


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Stu Mac said:


> New XC 90 is a stunning beast , that would be my choice every time or even the XC60 r design


SWMBO loves the '90, The T8 is a monster by all accounts


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kia Sorento?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> Kia Sorento?


Consideration but starting to get quite pricey!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Well you have an SQ5 on there so why not a Macan? Obviously the Macan S Petrol not the diesel crap lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeti?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Well you have an SQ5 on there so why not a Macan? Obviously the Macan S Petrol not the diesel crap lol


Love the Macan but the neighbours would have a field day!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Yeti?


Perhaps, if they did a VRS!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m2srt said:


> Love the Macan but the neighbours would have a field day!


Lol does it matter - they're going to have a field day regardless!

Ive actually driven all apart from the X3.

SQ5 - Brother in law had one when it first came out - now swapped for Q7 with the V12 design pack. Yes its rapid but it drives like a normal Q5 does - so quite harsh on the bumps. Its basically a Q5 with a faster engine and not much feel. Of course, it depends how much this matters to you - if you like the twisties you'll be better with a petrol engine as you'll notice the inability to rev.

Macan S is great - its quick, has a great noise and a good cabin - probably worth getting a demo though as there is a hefty waiting list on them. Its harsh on the bumps - the PASM helps ALOT, but it goes round corners in a way which seems to defy the laws of physics.

T8 - Great cabin - so so looks IMO. I like the front, its cool but the rear doesn't differentiate much from the older model. Not a huge fan of the square X5 looks either. Its bloody massive though and it depends how much you drive as to what fuel economy you'll get - anymore than the electric range and MPG drops to 15-25mpg. Again, its rapid but having said that - it feels incomplete as the hybrid setup isn't as good as the likes of Toyota and Lexus - the brakes are a big problem, there is a very distinctive change in feel when it switches from regen to brakes. You feel this in all hybrids but its very noticeable in the Volvo. Id say the pick of the range is the Petrol only version, huge savings compared to the hybrid as well in terms of price.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a Jeep Grand Cherokee as a hire in the USA and loved it.

I also like the look of the new model LandRover Discovery.

Lastly though it's not out til next year the new Ford Edge which I'm really liking

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...-Oeqebfi-Oabs8ZqmNF7zZCw&ust=1440929103389726


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I really like the new XC90, (especially the Thor hammer lights) but its in a different class and price bracket to the others on your list so its difficult to choice. Money no object it would be the XC90 though. The new Q7 may be worth a look as its getting some good reviews.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

lofty said:


> I really like the new XC90, (especially the Thor hammer lights) but its in a different class and price bracket to the others on your list so its difficult to choice. Money no object it would be the XC90 though. The new Q7 may be worth a look as its getting some good reviews.


Looks awful though! I'm waiting for the new RX set to debut in Frankfurt next month


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Looks awful though! I'm waiting for the new RX set to debut in Frankfurt next month


Yes it's not exactly a looker, it's as bland as the Lexus is fussy, one extreme to the other. The interior looks nice but so does the new XC90. Plenty choice I guess if your spending £40/£50 or £60k, probably too much tbh.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

XC90 on that list, just bigger and more comfy than the others...surely what a 4x4 should be.

Plus now that you are proper old being 40....the Volvo every time lol.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> XC90 on that list, just bigger and more comfy than the others...surely what a 4x4 should be.
> Plus now that you are proper old being 40....the Volvo every time lol.


8 weeks to go 'til I hit the big four oh! That's been my mantra all this week lol. Now how can I nominate you for the most depressing reply?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The XC90 T8 is very expensive, drove one a couple of months ago, comfortable, refined - - worth the money - no


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

andy665 said:


> The XC90 T8 is very expensive, drove one a couple of months ago, comfortable, refined - - worth the money - no


Where did you manage to find a T8 to drive? Drove a D5, no T8's in the country yet apart from a few in Volvo's press fleet.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sq5 but Tempted by the macan


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Sq5 but Tempted by the macan


Unbiased advice lol.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sq5 I have enjoyed mine , quick, big enough for family life etc, fairly economical etc, I like audis had a few but I did try the macan which is really very nice


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Sq5 I have enjoyed mine , quick, big enough for family life etc, fairly economical etc, I like audis had a few but I did try the macan which is really very nice


The Macan is quicker, probably will have stronger residual value and is likely to put a much bigger smile on my face. Unfortunately SWMBO isn't that keen on it, she said, and I quote, 'it looks like a sad frog!'.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow, the Macan petrol S is priced on par with the SQ5! That has just complicated things a lot!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

m2srt said:


> Wow, the Macan petrol S is priced on par with the SQ5! That has just complicated things a lot!


One of the cars like look after has just got Traded in for an SQ5, the owner wanted a macan however he was put off by the 18month waiting list!

So he's got a top spec SQ5 on a 65 plate for 42k..


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoke with my local Jaguar dealership this morning. The order book on the new F-Pace opens in 3 weeks with March delivery!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

New F-pace looks quite nice, since having a new baby I've decided to change my car and we have been looking at sq5s but they all seem to be diesel and we don't want or need a diesel. May hold off for the F-pace though.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> New F-pace looks quite nice, since having a new baby I've decided to change my car and we have been looking at sq5s but they all seem to be diesel and we don't want or need a diesel. May hold off for the F-pace though.


SQ5 Petrol version isn't available in Europe.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

m2srt said:


> SQ5 Petrol version isn't available in Europe.


Didn't know that, ah well that's one crossed off the list...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

We got a merc GLA in April very impressed with it particularly if you go for the amg sport version


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Hufty said:


> We got a merc GLA in April very impressed with it particularly if you go for the amg sport version


I have a meeting in Leeds this week so I may call into MB dealership and have a gander at the new GLC.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m2srt said:


> I have a meeting in Leeds this week so I may call into MB dealership and have a gander at the new GLC.


While your at it, go into Lexus Leeds on the same road just further up. The NX200T might suit you, plenty quick enough and looks great IMO


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> While your at it, go into Lexus Leeds on the same road just further up. The NX200T might suit you, plenty quick enough and looks great IMO


Looks interesting, on the plus side it hasn't got that god awful CVT!


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I would get the Macan if its a similar cost.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

AMG-A45 said:


> I would get the Macan if its a similar cost.


Speaking to JCT600 Leeds, the quickest time to get a new Macan is 12 months!


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

m2srt said:


> Speaking to JCT600 Leeds, the quickest time to get a new Macan is 12 months!


Speak to more dealers :lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m2srt said:


> Looks interesting, on the plus side it hasn't got that god awful CVT!


Depends what you're after - the NX300h is really slow lol - makes sense seen as though its nearly 30hp down and has more weight than an IS300h. Having said that - people who cruise down the motorway and go in town mainly have no issues with CVT's as its super smooth. Mine has a CVT, I've never really noticed it tbh.

The 200t is very quick for what it is though - Autoexpress got 6.8s in their magazine a while back.

You could get the NX200T F-Sport with Metallic paint, Pan roof, Adaptive suspension and the premium nav for £42.5k (basically fully loaded) - it'll arrive in 3 months and of course comes with loads of standard kit including the LED headlights and adaptive LED foglamps etc etc

You'd be looking at £10k worth of options if you stuck that lot onto a Macan lmao


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Depends what you're after - the NX300h is really slow lol - makes sense seen as though its nearly 30hp down and has more weight than an IS300h. Having said that - people who cruise down the motorway and go in town mainly have no issues with CVT's as its super smooth. Mine has a CVT, I've never really noticed it tbh.
> 
> The 200t is very quick for what it is though - Autoexpress got 6.8s in their magazine a while back.
> 
> ...


Do you work for Lexus, lol?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m2srt said:


> Do you work for Lexus, lol?


Nope but I have 2 lol - just got an IS300h to be collected this Friday lol

The only reason I know how many options it has is because it only has 5 options! LMAO


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

What about an Evoque?


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> What about an Evoque?


Er, no.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

m2srt said:


> Er, no.


RR Sport even?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

m2srt said:


> I have a meeting in Leeds this week so I may call into MB dealership and have a gander at the new GLC.


I was asking my dealer about the GLC when my car was in getting serviced last Thursday, they aren't getting it in for another few weeks, he thought it would be third week in September- he told me to go back middle of October to be on the safe side. Can't remember what he said about build times though, iirc he said about 12 week build time from order. Only thing that puts me off again though is both engines will be diesel to begin with and a petrol engine will follow.

They had a nice GLE coupe on the forecourt and it was lovely, it was the 450 in diamond silver, which looked blue, but it was 60something000 and way out of my price bracket.


----------

